# A Compliment and a Question



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

First off I want to compliment everybody on here. I had a trivial question come up yesterday and I couldn't figure out where to get an answer I could trust. But then I realized that sportsmen seem to be "in the know" on a lot of subjects. I think very highly of most of the information that gets shared on here. So thank you.

My question is about where to buy fireworks. We're having a little get together this Saturday. Friday we're heading up to Southern Idaho (around Burley) to visit some family. I'm curious if there is any difference between fireworks in Idaho and those in Utah with regard to selection, price, etc.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You can pretty much get any of the big stuff in Utah any more. Be sure to check on any fire restrictions that might be in place in/around Burley. It was a really wet spring in Idaho, but the wind has really dried out all that green that popped up in May. No amount of exploding sparks in the sky is worth lighting a hay field or barn on fire.

As for places - I have a buddy that sets up a sales tent for Black Cat - usually in West Jordan or South Jordan. I'm not sure where he is set up this year. I also spent several really hot days selling for the West Jordan Band fund raising fireworks stand at the Macey's in West Jordan (7800 S 3200 W). Prices seem to be about the same as anywhere else it seems. The fund raiser booth were a bit higher, but I figured that went for a good cause.


----------

